# Steering Rack Knock?



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Think I'm getting a knock from the steering rack, had a search and all the results pointed to this as a common fault!!

I'm getting a slight knock turning the wheel left and right when stationary and going over bumps in the road slowly,

Has anyone had the rack replaced out of warranty and know roughly how much it will cost?

thanks


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, went to a specialist garage last weekend who have confirmed that my steering rack is the cause of the knocking sound when turning the steering wheel when stationary. After some searching and being told this is a very common problem on the earlier mk2 TT's and even some VW golf models, I know I will need to be getting the rack replaced soon, but my TT is no longer in the warranty period, so this could get expensive 

Does anyone think I'd have a good case to Audi UK, being as it is a common fault?? and hopefully be able to get it sorted as a good will gesture?

The garage told me they have seen a lot TT's needing a rack replacement and I'm sure Audi know the steering rack is a problem (stupidly took my car into audi to diagnose the noise and they started to trial and error to find the noise.... pretty sure they know its the steering rack as its a well known problem, unfortunately left with a lighter wallet due to the pointless work they carried out but I won't be going back to the money grabbing stealers!!).

In my opinion this should be a recall, especially as other VAG models suffer the same problems!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got mine replaced under used warranty remember them saying it would cost me around £900 with an Audi dealer   that was over a year ago :?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had this EXACT same fault on my A3.... in 2005.

Audi should cough up, they've been using parts with KNOWN DESIGN ISSUES for years. It's crazy.


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jamo8 said:


> I got mine replaced under used warranty remember them saying it would cost me around £900 with an Audi dealer   that was over a year ago :?


Yeah the garage I went to last weekend told me it would around that much!! :-|



powerplay said:


> I had this EXACT same fault on my A3.... in 2005.
> 
> Audi should cough up, they've been using parts with KNOWN DESIGN ISSUES for years. It's crazy.


2005!! Thanks for this reply, looks like I'm definitely going to take this to Audi UK then!! I'd understand if it was a part that is prone to wear such as a clutch!! But how can a steering rack be going wrong in so many models in the range, seems audi are fully aware of this issue then!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=189572 this was my post a while back Audi are well aware of it [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a similar noise from steering rack on full lock, but it was an A4 Cabrio. Audi had just MOTed the car giving it a pass - and although they confirmed the noise could not find the reason. Option given to me - rack replacement at a cost of £1000+

Not a happy bunny, so tried a local garage that was recommended by a friend - 5 minutes under the bonnet resulted in tracking down the issue - appears the rack hangs from studs from the scuttle area (just under the windscreen), these studs/bolts had worked loose. Required removal of plastic cover/trim at rear of engine bay together with the battery, but 1hrs later and £45 it was sorted - bolts just need to be re-torqued to the correct setting.

It might pay you to check the rack fixings.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had this knock on the steering rack for about a year. Not got any worse and only notice it very rarely. It's out of warranty so can't be bothered to get it done since isn't really bothering me. I guess there may be varying degrees of how bad this gets.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

my car has this knocking noise and i took it into audi and they confirmed its the steering rack. They quoted £900 just for parts.

because it seems a common problem and the fact my car has only done 39k miles, I decided to log a complaint to Audi Uk CS. The car is out of warranty, however the fact remains its a manufactruing issue that they are fully aware of and this problem should have been recalled ages ago.

This was logged over a week ago and ive had a few calls from Audi CS giving me updates as to what stage the case is at. All i will say is that Audi have so far been very professional and informative, but i will reserve full judgment depending on what the outcome is. As soon as i hear back i will report further.

For anybody else who has this knocking noise, i would suggest sending an email off asap, as i would like to think the more people report this the more chance Audi might do something about it.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

easty said:


> For anybody else who has this knocking noise, i would suggest sending an email off asap, as i would like to think the more people report this the more chance Audi might do something about it.


Audi are not good at recognising faults, Dashpod in the MK1 springs to mind :roll:


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

easty said:


> my car has this knocking noise and i took it into audi and they confirmed its the steering rack. They quoted £900 just for parts.
> 
> because it seems a common problem and the fact my car has only done 39k miles, I decided to log a complaint to Audi Uk CS. The car is out of warranty, however the fact remains its a manufactruing issue that they are fully aware of and this problem should have been recalled ages ago.
> 
> ...


Ok, yeah keep us posted... will be good to see the outcome of this!

I'm currently drafting a letter together to send to Audi uk customer service and will be sending a complaint in soon too!


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well after a couple of months communicating with Audi regarding the steering rack, its finally been sorted today - Fully covered by Audi UK on Good Will too!! 

Good customer service in the end :!:


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

daveye-150 said:


> Well after a couple of months communicating with Audi regarding the steering rack, its finally been sorted today - Fully covered by Audi UK on Good Will too!!
> 
> Good customer service in the end :!:


no way ! i had to pay 50% of the bill (£640.00) - how did they cover the entire cost of yours and not mine?


----------



## Glenn_M (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Unfortunately I think I have this problem with my TT. I noticed it around a month ago and it has slowly been playing on my mind. I have been reading this thread and others which have confirmed my suspicions of it being the steering rack (clunking at slow speeds over rough ground, move steering wheel left to right it clunks and I think it feels a bit sloppy on B roads) . It is booked in this week with an Audi/VW independent specialist but he wasn't aware of this problem :? . Before I spend lots of pennies on trial and error methods with that garage is there anything that can be tightened or adjusted before I go for the steering rack replacement? The car is a 2008 58 reg with 37,000miles.

Also does anyone have the contact details for Audi HQ so I can try the method in this thread, never know they might help me out!! and no I don't have warranty as it was a private sale 

Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Audi (UK) 
Customer Service 
PO Box 400 
Walsall 
WS5 4XX

Tel: 0800 699888
*


----------



## Glenn_M (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers hoggy


----------



## Emev (Jan 10, 2013)

Glenn_M said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately I think I have this problem with my TT. I noticed it around a month ago and it has slowly been playing on my mind. I have been reading this thread and others which have confirmed my suspicions of it being the steering rack (clunking at slow speeds over rough ground, move steering wheel left to right it clunks and I think it feels a bit sloppy on B roads) . It is booked in this week with an Audi/VW independent specialist but he wasn't aware of this problem :? . Before I spend lots of pennies on trial and error methods with that garage is there anything that can be tightened or adjusted before I go for the steering rack replacement? The car is a 2008 58 reg with 37,000miles.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same problem as you, same year and mileage anyone had any luck with Audi 15 months out of warranty? Indy garage don't want to waste time giving me a quote when Audi might do it! Adding this to recent problems: water temperature sensor, exhaust gas temperature sensor, air conditioning and n/s window regulator, not a happy Audi customer!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine is in AGAIN had a steering arm replaced 10 months ago, they now think its the MAG Ride, will wait and see


----------



## Emev (Jan 10, 2013)

Well just waiting to see if Audi Uk and my local dealer can come up with a better contribution at the moment after the cars been in all week, the original issue of the steering rack was denied until just before I went to pick up, then said That will be £1,000 for a new steering rack with a 40% contribution for goodwill. 
They fixed the sensor, track rod end but not the rack, dont get it sorry, It shouldnt be going on a car this young!


----------



## Emev (Jan 10, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience of having a rack fitted recently, Audi UK have flatly refused any better than £1600 fitting with my contribution of £1000. Despite my protestations that this should not go on a car this mileage or age. 
I have tried my regular garage and 2 others and is having difficulty with any part cost estimate never mind a full price for fitting and geometry afterwards.


----------



## Glenn_M (Feb 2, 2013)

My cars been in today to Audi Chingford. I'm no closer to knowing what the problem is, I had to pay £144.00 for them to tell me there is a problem but they don't know what it is and I will need to pay £288.00 for them to look into it further. They also said they cannot say if they will be able to find the problem after this extra £288.00! I feel really disappointed with the whole situation. This could go on and on for them to tell me the rack needs replacing for £1600! I've only done around 500 miles in the car since I've owned it. When I said to the technician I can't afford to keep paying for them to tell me they can't find the problem his reply was how much do you want to fix it, I said I'm more worried about it being dangerous.. he said that they couldn't let me drive out of the garage if it was dangerous. How can he say that if they don't know what the problem is?? This was supposed to be the best car I've ever owned but it seems to be turning into a nightmare.


----------



## Emev (Jan 10, 2013)

They know full well what the problem is, they quoted me £1600 too, I managed to get it to 50% inthe end...unfortunately though the NEW one has started to make the same grinding noise the other one did before it failed!

I did call Audi UK, the dealer and Audi UK both said that each other were contributing, let us know how you get on, btw my car is just over 4 years old and out of warranty (But low miles).


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

FFS this really pisses me off, Audi are just totally taking the piss. Many VAG cars suffer this exact issue, I've had it myself in the past, Audi know about it, have done for years.

Everyone not getting it sorted, warranty or not, should make as much noise as possible, get in touch with Watchdog etc, they should not be getting away with robbing owners blind to fix a known problem. :evil:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

started my car after 2months (new wheels installed) today
knocking sound! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

